# 'Our' Accent



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm sat here watching 'A life of grime' on BBC1 which this series is based in Bristol... god do we really talk & sound like that!!!! Â :-[


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ooooooooooo rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ooooooooooooo rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ooooooooooooo rrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Ock Ay The Nooo Jimmmmeeee


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Lmao. I was about to make the very same post.

You could be the most clever person in the world, but the 'proper' Bristolian accent makes you sound like the least.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll be keeping a look out fir a TTR with a crunched alloy.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yep... ;D


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't worry about sounding Bristolian. My Black Country accent is an aflication I would not give my worst enemy. [smiley=toilet.gif]

Steve


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Somehow this thread reminds me of daaaaaarth vaaaaayyder.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I'm sat here watching 'A life of grime' on BBC1 which this series is based in Bristol... god do we really talk & sound like that!!!! Â :-[


you don't have to open your mouth to sound like a twat.
So there!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yiv cracked it, King. :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Yiv cracked it, King. : Â


Lets hope so hey! ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Lets hope so hey! Â ;D


i am going to avoid all them i mean those words.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Met some girls in Newcaslte from Walsall, (i didn't know where it was) they had a brummie accent.

You try and have a conversation with a fit brummie bird without thinkin how she'd sound during sex!... impossible without laughing!

still makes me laff! hehe


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'm sat here watching 'A life of grime' on BBC1 which this series is based in Bristol... god do we really talk & sound like that!!!! Â :-[


Simple self test Kev. When talking about one's father, does one say:

1. "My dad" or "My father"?

or alternatively,

2. "Oar Dad.?"

If it's 2, you are a pukka Bristolian, and may have to suffer credibility issues when speaking in public outside good old S. Glous.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Simple self test Kev. Â When talking about one's father, does one say:
> 
> 1. "My dad" or Â "My father"?
> 
> ...


Ah well - it could be worse Kev.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Do you sound like this?

http://www.kontraband.com/html/movies/m ... sp?ID=1000


----------

